# Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds - your personal experience please



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Nick Cave is not at the center of my attention. But everytime I listen to him I think he should much more.

I only know two of his cd's well: 'Let love in' and 'No more shall we part'. I'm listening to the last one right now. Every song on it is a real piece of art in my opinion. A spiritual atheist singing love, hate and eternal loss songs to his own God. Post-punk gospels from the gutter. Beautiful and very original lyrics and the way he treats every part of it with great detail and perfection makes me think of a classical performance. Outstanding.

I could listen to this forever.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

I've been meaning to check him out for sometime but somehow he's always escaped.

Which album should I start with?

I know a few of his songs as the Chanteuse Camille O'Sullivan likes them a lot.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Th album _Dig, Lazarus, Dig,_ is fairly brilliant. Saw him live a few years ago, he was powerful. Kinda like the way I am with Tom Waits, I'm not a fan of everything he's done, but he's brilliant at times...


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

Kieran said:


> Th album _Dig, Lazarus, Dig,_ is fairly brilliant. Saw him live a few years ago, he was powerful. Kinda like the way I am with Tom Waits, I'm not a fan of everything he's done, but he's brilliant at times...


Agreed with everything here. DLD is a fabulous album, probably my favorite of theirs and even better than The Birthday Party. I've never seen NC and the Bad Seeds but I saw Grinderman a few years ago in Belgium. Fantastic show and I enjoy much of that project's music.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I ordered 6 cd's when I startd the topic and they arrived today:
- Murder ballads
- The Good Son
- The Boatman's Call
- Live Seeds
- No more shall we part
- Abattoir Blues/The Lyre of Orpheus (2 cd).

Listening to Abattoir Blues right now. It's totally different from No more shall we part.


----------

